# Buffalo, NY - Buffalo , NY, Blizzard Snow Plow 8611



## Jerome123 (Nov 8, 2019)

Blizzard Power Plow with power hitch 2 (plow and Adapter mount only), 8ft6 inches opens up to 11ft equates 40 percent less plow time. Good condition works as it should. Includes Adapter Mount to hook plow up to Western Plow ultra mount, the Western plow controller will work with blizzard plow. $2800.00


----------

